# Help me plan my tank :)



## Awesome (Jan 30, 2009)

Hi there!

I am moving soon and am planning to start up my 46 gallon tank again, probubly end of Febuarary-ish.

I know this may sound over-stocked, but I am planning on getting very small fish, and later upgrading the tank.

How is this compatable and where would the best places to find these fish be?


3x Koi or Marble Vail Angels
1 pair of rams
12x Black Phantom Tetras
12x Harlequin Rosaboras (if they would fit)
1x Round Tailed Paradise Fish (does anyone know about how much these cost? I haven't been able to find one - I just saw a picture of one in a book)
6x Banded Corydoras (again, I am not sure if I can find these)
1x Small Pleco (I would love a Zebra Plec but I don't think I can afford one, but I definitly want something flashy with a unique pattern)


----------



## archer772 (Nov 8, 2008)

I am not sure where the best place to find all those but I would never put that many fish in a 46 even short term because I am afraid you will end up looseing a few do to stress and water quality problems. I would think you would need a least a 75-90 gallon for that many fish.


----------



## iz513 (Jun 24, 2009)

go easy on the number of rasboras


----------



## swiftless_fire (Jul 11, 2009)

pitbull plecos are pretty cool and they only get about 4 inches long and are very friendly

Maybe make it less rasaboras and phantom tetra and it should all fit pretty well. Although watch the koi because they get big and will need a huge tank or pond in the future.


----------

